# This has to be some of THE toughest love ever.



## KingNow (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh55nY98bCzllm2f2H

Knocking your friend out to save his life? And yes, WSHH.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 6, 2012)

Man, that is some tough love. I bet they all had a laugh about it the next day though, thankfully all alive XD.


----------

